# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Aguas residuales >  Tour virtual por una depuradora en 3D

## Jonasino

> Esta visita virtual a una planta de tratamiento de aguas residuales explica cómo estas instalaciones reciclan el agua y los residuos que fluyen por el desagüe.
> 
> Este tour lleva a los espectadores a través del tratamiento primario, secundario y avanzado en una EDAR.






Fuente: iAgua

----------

